# 29th Annual Los Magnificos Show



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 2 2011, 05:43 AM~20464831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

mrouija said:


>


WHAT TIME DOES THE SHOW START? I CALLED THAT NUMBER AND NEVER GOT AN ANSWER:dunno:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-registration is available at www.losmagnificos.org! Don't miss it...it's going to be huge!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Same day as Odessa again


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Not our intent. I've reached out to Nick to make sure he knew. The date for our show gets pushed around by the Houston Texans football schedule and other conflicting local events. It's not up to us...we wish it was.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's going to be a showdown at Magnificos....


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looking at doing an early bird registration for Lay It Low followers....should be up next week...for a few weeks....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration is now on-line...www.losmagnificos.org


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

pre-reg are coming in...looks like it'll be another good show!


----------



## beto254 (Sep 27, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

gonna be another good show


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

One of my favorite shows of the year


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Let's see who can keep this on top (with relevant posts)....call it the next "TTT" award....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

mrouija said:


> Let's see who can keep this on top (with relevant posts)....call it the next "TTT" award....


Your on!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

touch them tittaz


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

to the top WEGO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cant wait for this show...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> cant wait for this show...


you going? let me know if you are. Iam planning on making it out there. I got on layitlow to check n see if anyone has posted any hotel info. I know its still a lil early but I havent been on here since like January. 

Also wondering if we will be able to do early registration next weekend in San Antonio for the Htown show?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

miggy254 said:


> you going? let me know if you are. Iam planning on making it out there. I got on layitlow to check n see if anyone has posted any hotel info. I know its still a lil early but I havent been on here since like January.
> 
> Also wondering if we will be able to do early registration next weekend in San Antonio for the Htown show?



*Looks like they have Miggy

*




EX214GIRL said:


> Brothers and Sisters it's time to get ready for the WEGO Tour Championship / Los Magnificos Car Show Weekend (November 18-20) here in Houston, Texas! Rollerz Only Houston will be hosting the party again this year at the Crowne Plaza Hotel across the street from Reliant on Saturday, November 19, 2011 in the Alamo Ballroom.
> 
> We've also locked in a $69.00/night rate for our family and friends - this rate is good for Thursday through Sunday night. You can reserve your rooms online by clicking the following link: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=3789504 or by calling the hotel directly to make your reservations at 713-748-3221 or toll free (800) 627-6461 and ask for the Rollerz Only group rate! Get your rooms now before they sell out and before the deadline of November 3rd!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

713Lowriderboy said:


> *Looks like they have Miggy
> 
> *


just what i was looking for.. thanks :thumbsup:.. playa price too. i might just stay a couple of nights and check out the strip clubs on friday night :naughty:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

can you show and hop the same car?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrchavez said:


>


:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

when is the last day to preregister


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To the top


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Pre-Reg in on my way to the Lone Star State


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> when is the last day to preregister


this Sunday i believe.. Iam barely gettin mine in at the last minute


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Get your pre-reg in this week....it's going down to the wire!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Get your pre-reg in this week....it's going down to the wire!


Quit holding buddy, let's see the numbers! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


que onda mrchavez


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats good miggy good to see you on here more often


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> whats good miggy good to see you on here more often


yea took me like 6 months to recover my password lol but I was just checkin up on the San Antonio show and now Houston. you goin to the Houston show?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Miggy and Mr.Chavez...ya'll two better come to Houston!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

One1Luv Tulsa will be in the building


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

It's time to get ready for the WEGO Tour Championship / Los Magnificos Car Show Weekend (November 18-20) here in Houston, Texas! Rollerz Only Houston will be hosting the party again this year at the Crowne Plaza Hotel across the street from Reliant on Saturday, November 19, 2011 in the Alamo Ballroom. 

We've also locked in a $69.00/night rate for our family and friends - this rate is good for Thursday through Sunday night. You can reserve your rooms online by clicking the following link: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=3789504 or by calling the hotel directly to make your reservations at 713-748-3221 and *ask for the Rollerz Only group rate*! *Get your rooms now before they sell out and before the deadline of November 3rd!!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

we will be there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

right miggy...!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see yall there :thumbsup:.. got my pre registration in earlier so now I just gotta book a room before tomorrows deadline.. i hope i get it in on time


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Illegal Toys will be in the house


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ready for Houston,its always a bad ass show.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes sirr I'm ready To The Top


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ready for the road trip first time taking the trip


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

Sup John, just wondering if we gonna be getting a email 2 confirm set-up time from pre-registration request


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

shotgun18 said:


> Ready for Houston,its always a bad ass show.


hell yea same here


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

EX214GIRL said:


> It's time to get ready for the WEGO Tour Championship / Los Magnificos Car Show Weekend (November 18-20) here in Houston, Texas! Rollerz Only Houston will be hosting the party again this year at the Crowne Plaza Hotel across the street from Reliant on Saturday, November 19, 2011 in the Alamo Ballroom.
> 
> We've also locked in a $69.00/night rate for our family and friends - this rate is good for Thursday through Sunday night. You can reserve your rooms online by clicking the following link: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=3789504 or by calling the hotel directly to make your reservations at 713-748-3221 and *ask for the Rollerz Only group rate*! *Get your rooms now before they sell out and before the deadline of November 3rd!!*


:thumbsup: thank you ma'am for the info.. cant wait hopefully everyone got their rooms looks like today was the last day to book


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Already reg and ready for the trip cause it's all worth it for a bad ass show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Wish I could make it but between work and trying to finish up some projects. It dosen't look like it will happen this year. To everyone making the drive, I hope you guys have a safe trip. Good luck riders!*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

miggy254 said:


> :thumbsup: thank you ma'am for the info.. cant wait hopefully everyone got their rooms looks like today was the last day to book


No problem! I got an extension on the group rate so get your rooms booked if you haven't already!

It's time to get ready for the WEGO Tour Championship / Los Magnificos Car Show Weekend (November 18-20) here in Houston, Texas! Rollerz Only Houston will be hosting the party again this year at the Crowne Plaza Hotel across the street from Reliant on Saturday, November 19, 2011 in the Alamo Ballroom. 

We've also locked in a $69.00/night rate for our family and friends - this rate is good for Thursday through Sunday night. You can reserve your rooms online by clicking the following link: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=3789504 or by calling the hotel directly to make your reservations at 713-748-3221 and *ask for the Rollerz Only group rate! Get your rooms now before they sell out!! **
*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

FPEREZII said:


> * Wish I could make it but between work and trying to finish up some projects. It dosen't look like it will happen this year. To everyone making the drive, I hope you guys have a safe trip. Good luck riders!*


already bro cant wait to see what you bustin out with next


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT:boink:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be a great show. We've already hit our pre-registration limit. Hope you got your pre-reg in early...it's alreay shut down!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

mrouija said:


> Looks like it's going to be a great show. We've already hit our pre-registration limit. Hope you got your pre-reg in early...it's alreay shut down!


*TTT :h5:*


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Midnight memories will be there.......

TTT.....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, today is your last chance for any substitutions. We are finalizing the lists and times today/tomorrow and will not be able to substitute after tonight. Sorry, no exceptions....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: *T T T*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

for anyone interested in the 97.9 The Box concert part I found this on their website 


*The 29th Annual Los Magnificos Car-Bike Show & Concert Presented by 97.9 The Box! This year's theme is OLD SCHOOL “The Heads of State” Bobby Brown, Ralph Tresvant, Johnny Gill and special guest H-Town – taking on the NEW SCHOOL Plies, Waka Flocka, Webbie, Kirko Bangz, Baby Bash, Meek Mill, Future, Roscoe Dash, MC Beezy & Rai P.

*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP :drama:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-registration list with assigned move-in times. We have 550 cars, along with over 100 bikes and 20+ model cars already registered for the show (and turning away cars all the time). 

http://www.losmagnificos.wegoweb.org/houston/LM2011PreReg.pdf


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

NO SUBSTITUTIONS......NONE......NOT HAVING IT......NO EXCUSES.......SO GET YO RIDE READY......WE ARE FILLED UP......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Pre-registration list with assigned move-in times. We have 550 cars, along with over 100 bikes and 20+ model cars already registered for the show (and turning away cars all the time).
> 
> http://www.losmagnificos.wegoweb.org/houston/LM2011PreReg.pdf


the site isnt working on this computer


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

getting ready


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

mrouija said:


> Pre-registration list with assigned move-in times. We have 550 cars, along with over 100 bikes and 20+ model cars already registered for the show (and turning away cars all the time).
> 
> http://www.losmagnificos.wegoweb.org/houston/LM2011PreReg.pdf


Only 100 pre reg bikes? Does that include mine? :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

miggy254 said:


> already bro cant wait to see what you bustin out with next


:biggrin: I can't wait myself!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

miggy254 said:


> the site isnt working on this computer


nevermind i see it now :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MAGNIFICOS 2011....LOCKED AND LOADED*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

To TIM, u and Tarence bringing breakfast?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm bringing it.......for me:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

Can u hit me up when u get a chance 832 420 3952


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

To all the people who didn't register for the show......SUCKS TO BE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

People's Choice said:


> To all the people who didn't register for the show......SUCKS TO BE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:




When they show up on Sat. to Register...........LOL :buttkick:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump:boink:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> To all the people who didn't register for the show......SUCKS TO BE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

People's Choice said:


> To all the people who didn't register for the show......SUCKS TO BE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How many can show up day of show and be like "whatup playas what it dew? can I get my whip in for a dolla?" :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

TonyO said:


> How many can show up day of show and be like "whatup playas what it dew? can I get my whip in for a dolla?" :dunno:


THIS YEAR.......NONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

CowboysLife C.C. said:


> When they show up on Sat. to Register...........LOL :buttkick:


GOOD LUCK:twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

one more week to hit the road Huston here we come:guns:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> THIS YEAR.......NONE!!!!!!!!


what about on Saturday? :tears:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

NOPE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

how bout a bucket of chicken tim?:dunno::sprint:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Caspy said:


> one more week to hit the road Huston here we come:guns:


20 hour drive for me :burn:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> how bout a bucket of chicken tim?:dunno::sprint:


YOU GOT TO DO BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Why does this show ALWAYS end up on the same day as the TEJANO SUPER SHOW?? And this year is the 40th anniversary too??? :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TonyO said:


> 20 hour drive for me :burn:


That's dedication there have a safe trip


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Why does this show ALWAYS end up on the same day as the TEJANO SUPER SHOW?? And this year is the 40th anniversary too??? :nosad: :nicoderm:


The radio station gets the place when the Texans are not playing there that weekend, so that's why it's like that


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

People's Choice said:


> The radio station gets the place when the Texans are not playing there that weekend, so that's why it's like that


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> how bout a bucket of chicken tim?:dunno::sprint:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Almost time to break the piggy bank for gas,Houston here we come.one more week yeah boyy


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

shotgun18 said:


> Almost time to break the piggy bank for gas,Houston here we come.one more week yeah boyy


When youbreack it get a little for me


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> THIS YEAR.......NONE!!!!!!!!


*Come on Tim, I got something that will turn heads for sure. lol I hope you ready for the remix!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

It's almost here! hno:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i hope this work week goes by fast .. iam ready to hit up the show and party Saturday night.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ready for the show :boink:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Weather looks good for move in


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> *Come on Tim, I got something that will turn heads for sure. lol I hope you ready for the remix!!!* :biggrin:


WE WILL SEE:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Check out my website for pictures from the last two Los Magnificos shows. 
http://www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Check out my website for pictures from the last two Los Magnificos shows.
> http://www.cadillacphotography.com


How do you like Smugmug? Thats what I use, easy to load images up.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

miggy254 said:


> i hope this work week goes by fast .. iam ready to hit up the show and party Saturday night.


sup miggy what day u b in town homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

HMART1970 said:


> How do you like Smugmug? Thats what I use, easy to load images up.


I like it so far. Whats you page I would like to check out your pics.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sr.Castro said:


> sup miggy what day u b in town homie


 whats going on bro I'll be in Houston Sat morning. You going to Odessa, right?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This show is going to be crazy, I have literally counted 115 cars that I have told there isn't room for...thank you everyone for all of the support!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS:
If you plan on hopping at Magnificos, hit me up and let me know how many bands you are going to need. Since wristbands are always in short supply, we will hang on to as many as needed...but if you don't hit me up, don't be mad if there aren't any left for you by Sunday....so let me know!*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

817.TX. said:


> Why does this show ALWAYS end up on the same day as the TEJANO SUPER SHOW?? And this year is the 40th anniversary too??? :nosad: :nicoderm:


x2 I went to the Odessa show a couple years ago and it was off the hook but I always choose Magnificos over Tejano mainly because they cater to the bikes more but I'd still like a chance to go to both :dunno:



Caspy said:


> That's dedication there have a safe trip


Dedication to my fellow b*RO*thers.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Homer Pimpson said:


> I like it so far. Whats you page I would like to check out your pics.


Here you go bro!

http://hugomartinez.smugmug.com/Cars


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I like Odessa, too. I have a lot of respect for Nick and his event (and if you notice, we always try to go to the show when the dates don't overlap). As for our date, it's really out of our control. We are given a date, and we either say yes or we don't do the show...the date varies based on availability of the Reliant Center and the Houston Texans schedule. It's not our doing, nor is it 97.9's fault. We have to work with the options we are given....

On another note, I consider a lot of people on here friends of ours. That being said, the car show is the car show and I hope people don't take it personally. Some of my friends (one of our helper's club, too) didn't pre-register, and they will have to take their chances like everyone else. This also goes for substitutions....a few friends of ours have asked to substitute. It's not a greed thing, it's a speed thing. All of the information has been given to my computer team and they are prepping everything for the show. We don't substitute because it would slow down the process. I can promise you, with our assigned move-in times and our computer software, the process won't be slow because of us (and we are trying to improve the speed/courtesy of the searches to improve that area as well). Its tough to put approximately 700 entries in the facility in 10 hours, so we have to keep it as smooth as possible, I hope no one takes offense (friends or not). Besides, we pridedourselves on being fair to all and treating everyone the same, from a solo rider to a large club...

I hope we all have a great show, and I cannot thank everyone enough for the support!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

​ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT for one hell of a show


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> ​ttt


whats good bro? see you this weekend homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

OK I KNOW IT'S GETTING CLOSE TO SHOWTIME SO LETS GO OVER SOME RULES. FIRST, IF YOUR CAR, BIKE, OR ANYTHING YOUR REGISTER CANNOT OR DON'T MAKE IT....I'M SORRY WE CANNOT SUBSTITUTE, SWITCH, OR REPLACE IT WITH ANOTHER CAR, BIKE, OR SOMETHING ELSE THAT YOU WANT TO PUT IN THAT SPOT. SECOND, IF YOU DIDN'T BRING WHAT YOU REGISTER YOU WILL GET ONE WRISTBAND AND ONE WRISTBAND ONLY. I KNOW THIS IS NOT EVERYBODY FIRST RODEO AND THEY SHOULD KNOW BUT I STILL GOT TO LET YOU KNOW A QUARTER TANK OF GAS AND DISCONNECT THE BATTERY CAUSE THE FIRE MARSHALL WILL BE CHECKING. I WILL POST MORE TOMORROW TELLING YOU ABOUT THE TRAILERS AND THE SUPPORT VEHICLES. HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Only a couple more days. 

Get ready for the show by checking out hundreds of pictures from the past two Los Magnificos Shows. 
http://www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T 

just a couple of days left *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

leaving michigan fri morn 24 hr drive straight  to roll call


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TONY MONTANA said:


> leaving michigan fri morn 24 hr drive straight  to roll call


:wow: 

Be careful on the road to Houston


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :wow:
> 
> Be careful on the road to Houston


thx fam


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

Any info on the pre show party?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

One more day to hit the road see you guys Sat


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

RO Sleepy said:


> Any info on the pre show party?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

TONY MONTANA said:


> leaving michigan fri morn 24 hr drive straight  to roll call


Finally get to see your car in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

So where is the LIL roll call meeting?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

RO Sleepy said:


> Any info on the pre show party?


hey bro this was posted from Dena the Houston RO chapter prez

*Brothers and Sisters it's time to get ready for the WEGO Tour Championship / Los Magnificos Car Show Weekend (November 18-20) here in Houston, Texas! Rollerz Only Houston will be hosting the party again this year at the Crowne Plaza Hotel across the street from Reliant on Saturday, November 19, 2011 in the Alamo Ballroom
*
so its in the same room they've had it in the past years.. see you there and 1st corona is on me :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 394321


my bad i didnt see you posted this already .. you going?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

miggy254 said:


> my bad i didnt see you posted this already .. you going?


:dunno: we'll see what's up after move in


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Well the time has come bout to make that long 24hr trip to Texas:yes:See everyone Sat morning


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :dunno: we'll see what's up after move in


i was tryin to get mrchavez to go but i think he's still in timeout :shh:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's time for a bad ass weekend


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

miggy254 said:


> i was tryin to get mrchavez to go but i think he's still in timeout :shh:


lol...man im still working on it...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Less than 24 hours until move in. I will have all the pictures from the show up on my website. http://www.cadillacphotography.com I will start posting pictures Saturday night. There will be 500+ pics of the show avaliable.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Can someone get me tha address so i put in my G.P.S. THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* I sure wish I could make it. O-well got to work to finish these vehicles.* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> lol...man im still working on it...


:run:iam just gonna call you and tell you i need you to help me haul these limbs from the tree that fell during the rain. when you show up back at your house late Sunday night just tell her it took longer then expected


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

charles85 said:


> Can someone get me tha address so i put in my G.P.S. THANKS :thumbsup:


i know you take exit "Kirby Drive" off of the 610 then just take a left at the light but let me see if i can find you the exact address bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

FPEREZII said:


> * I sure wish I could make it. O-well got to work to finish these vehicles.* :biggrin:


next years shows will be here before we know it bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

charles85 said:


> Can someone get me tha address so i put in my G.P.S. THANKS :thumbsup:


this is what i found on google for the address "One Reliant Park Houston, Texas 77054" \

and are you going tomorrow and staying at the Crowne Plaza? if so that address is "8686 Kirby Drive • Houston, Texas 77054" and its basically across the street from Reliant Park 

i hope this helps you out


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

miggy254 said:


> this is what i found on google for the address "One Reliant Park Houston, Texas 77054" \
> 
> and are you going tomorrow and staying at the Crowne Plaza? if so that address is "8686 Kirby Drive • Houston, Texas 77054" and its basically across the street from Reliant Park
> 
> i hope this helps you out


You never fail me big boy THANKS!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Check my site later tonight www.cadillacphotography.com for pics from the show. I will be updating and adding pics tonight and over the next several days.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

pics


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Got stuck behinde trafic and did make the hop on time FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I was tryin to make it but the show was sold out that sucks


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

FPEREZII said:


> :biggrin:


Great Pictures...


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> * I sure wish I could make it. O-well got to work to finish these vehicles.* :biggrin:[/QUOTE *TRUE DAT *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

meangene said:


> FPEREZII said:
> 
> 
> > * I sure wish I could make it. O-well got to work to finish these vehicles.* :biggrin:[/QUOTE *TRUE DAT *
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The first 400 of the over 1500 pictures from todays show is up at www.cadillacphotography.com I will keep update the site until I get all the pictures posted. It may take me a couple days to get them all posted.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

somebody stole my pac man from my car


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone who came out. It was a long weekend for everyone.Whether you worked or showed, it was a long weekend, but definitely worth everything. Congrats to all the winners. I look foward to seeing you all at next years show. Next year is the 30th year and it will no doubt be the biggest LM Show yet. This year was definitely memorable...I brought my son to his first LM Show with many more to come. Continuing my families legacy has always been important to me and I'm glad you all were apart of it. I just want to thank Jon Chuck for everything he has done. He has truly been like a father to me, and I hope that everyone in here realizes, that LM would not be what it is today if it werent for the hard work and long hours that he put in. 
LM started out as family and friends...and even after 29 long years...it still runs through family and friends.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice pics Squid. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

X2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :uh:


:nono:no respect for the carshow ppl knocking over ppls displays over bs :nono:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sr.Castro said:


> :nono:no respect for the carshow ppl knocking over ppls displays over bs :nono:


x361 :thumbsdown:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

thats y we dont do them shows nomore no respect people cuttin in the lines people touching and trying to jack your shit i even went for a drink when i can back to my ride there a fat bitch sitting in my ride tryin to act sexy takin pics :thumbsdown:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sr.Castro said:


> :nono:no respect for the carshow ppl knocking over ppls displays over bs :nono:


Unfortunately thats the kind of people that the concert attracts and the concert brings in the revenue that makes a show this big possible. All we can hope for is that those dumb asses get ass cancer and never come back to the show.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Unfortunately thats the kind of people that the concert attracts and the concert brings in the revenue that makes a show this big possible. All we can hope for is that those dumb asses get ass cancer and never come back to the show.


AGREE AND DISAGREE 
THE CONCERT DOSE MAKE THE SHOW BIGGER AND IVE BEEN TO THAT HOUSTON SHOW PLENTY OF TIMES AND BEEN TO MANEY OTHERS BIG SHOWS PENTY OF TIME AND WHEN IT COME TO HOUSTON THERE IS JUST NO RESPECT THE WHEN THE PPL WALK THREW THEM DOORS EVERY YEAR WE HAD PROBLEMS OF PPL WALKING ON DISPLAYS FIGHTS AROUND KID BASICALLY TO BIG OF SHOW NOT ENOUGH SPACE NEED A BIGGER BUILDING 
AND IM NOT HATING ON HOUSTON CUZ THATS 1 OF MY FAV.. CITYS TO VISIT 
​


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Unfortunately thats the kind of people that the concert attracts and the concert brings in the revenue that makes a show this big possible. All we can hope for is that those dumb asses get ass cancer and never come back to the show.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

well i just touch down in michigan and i would like to thank the great state of texas for putting on a great show it was well worth the 24hr drive. a few fights yes but that shit goes down anywhere. im very happy i came i got to see alot of nice rides and i owe it all to the LOW4LIFE car club who took care of me the whole weekend thanks alot guys especialy CEO TOYO ROSAS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :uh:


:thumbsdown: That's the 2nd year in a row I was in Magnificos Houston where a fight broke out. Must be a Texas thing to fight at shows? Cuz you dont see that shit in AZ :nosad:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

We had a blast best show of the year for Illegal Toys looking forward to next year thanks to the WEGO staff for putting on a great show you can count on the TOYS to come back to Houston for this show


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hop pics are now up at www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill say it.. too many ****** in one location.. they dont know how to act right.. thats why this show sucks..not the people from wego cuz thats my fam, but just the general public.. ****** with no respect..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and no one get offended but, thats what it is..not on no racist shit but here in houston you cant get too many black folk together.. they dont know how to act..big ass concert and candy slabs bring out the hood...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

sic713 said:


> and no one get offended but, thats what it is..not on no racist shit but here in houston you cant get too many black folk together.. they dont know how to act..big ass concert and candy slabs bring out the hood...


Its like I said the concert brings out the people who have no manners but the concert pays for the facility to throw the show. Throwing a show that size costs alot of money. even if you had 1000 entries at $50 each that doesn't cover half the cost so you need the spectators to make money.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:guns::biggrin:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

It was a pleasure Bro especially all the crazy laughs we had on the way there & on the way back


TONY MONTANA said:


> well i just touch down in michigan and i would like to thank the great state of texas for putting on a great show it was well worth the 24hr drive. a few fights yes but that shit goes down anywhere. im very happy i came i got to see alot of nice rides and i owe it all to the LOW4LIFE car club who took care of me the whole weekend thanks alot guys especialy CEO TOYO ROSAS


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks H-Town for a great show. Had a blast and yes I will be back next year :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sic713 said:


> and no one get offended but, thats what it is..not on no racist shit but here in houston you cant get too many black folk together.. they dont know how to act..big ass concert and candy slabs bring out the hood...



lmao!!! for some reason this is funny when you say it lol "no one get offended" lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its tru


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

all bs aside we got a serious matter to deal with right now









i cannot sleep at night not knowing where my friend is can somebody help me this is a very serious matter


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sic713 said:


> and no one get offended but, thats what it is..not on no racist shit but here in houston you cant get too many black folk together.. they dont know how to act..big ass concert and candy slabs bring out the hood...


It was good seeing you on Saturday bro.. and yea i seen a couple of fools get laid down on Sunday. i bet they wish they had just stayed home. someone tried to re enact "you got served" and it started a riot


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

Who took best of show?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

miggy254 said:


> It was good seeing you on Saturday bro.. and yea i seen a couple of fools get laid down on Sunday. i bet they wish they had just stayed home. someone tried to re enact "you got served" and it started a riot


same here bro..
you got served to you got knocked da fuck out


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

low4life.toyo said:


> Thanks H-Town for a great show. Had a blast and yes I will be back next year :thumbsup:


Glad you guys made it out Toyo. Spread the word up North about us down here and we'll being seeing you in Sagnasty sometime next year...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

show was PACKED off the hook !!!!!!!!!! Thanks jon teresa chuck and raymond !! you guys are awesome great people/staff - I can see los magnificos taking over the LRM shows ! Next yr we are going to have to do it BIGGER .


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

sic713 said:


> ill say it.. too many ****** in one location.. they dont know how to act right.. thats why this show sucks..not the people from wego cuz thats my fam, but just the general public.. ****** with no respect..


thems racist words!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]HAPPY THANK'S GIVING 
FROM
ILEGAL TOYS C.C 







​


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :uh:





MAN THESE FOOLS AINT GOT NO RESPECT FOR THE SHOW IF U GONNA FIGHT TAKE SHIT TO THE PARK OR THE HOOD AND PLAY IN THE KIDS ZONE, LUCKLY THEY DIDNT DO ANY DAMAGES TO THE RIDES.. AND WHERE WERE THE COPS ( PIGS ) WEAK ASS SECURITY..... NOTHING AGAIST BLACK PEOPLE BUT THEY DONT HOW TO ACT RIGHT I THOUGHT MEXICANS WERE WORSE LOL....I SEEN A LIL BLACK KID HOPING INTO PEOPLE RIDES SITTING IN SEAT TOUCHING THE RADIO N SHIT THEN HE HOP OUT SAT IN SOMEONE LOW LOW AND STARTED FUCKING WITH SWITCHES AND CDS ...ONE OF THE WEGO STAFF TOLD HIM TO "GET THE FUCK OUT" LAZY ASS PARENTS CANT EVEN WATCH THEIR OWN KIDS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

SkysDaLimit said:


> thems racist words!!


That's fucked up doggy!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to the whole Wego Family and all the clubs who held it down in Houston & on the tour.. Ive been uploading pics on my facebook all week and still not done


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone who got pics of our staff, booth girl, or van, could you please tag us on facebook or add them to our wall? Gracias!

http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen
http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeenMagazine


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have gotten a few questions about my site so here is how it works. All the pictures are free to view but if you want to download you click on buy this picture. Once you click on that it will bring up a list of options how to buy. You can get a digital download or have actual pictures in almost any size printed and shipped to your door. All the pictures are done at a PROFESSIONAL photo lab not on a home printer or walgreens (quality printing costs more money but the quality is worth it). So if you see a picture or 10 that you like place an order. 

www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

DA_SQUID said:


> all bs aside we got a serious matter to deal with right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn and just before the holidays too :tears:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

mrouija said:


>


Ah yeah that's whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

mrouija said:


>


Oh yea that's cool there


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen
http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeenMagazine


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

100 new pics from the show have been added. www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen May 2012 Magazine is now available nationwide. For a Barnes & Noble or Hastings Location near you, please visit this link: http://www.streetseen.com/streetseen-locations.pdf.

This issue has coverage from Los Magnificos Houston, Spring Break Jam in South Padre, Bossmania Expo in Mercedes, Hypnotized Car Show in Pasadena, and Tiempos Locos in Shreveport. It features the WEGO Stock to Stun Winner LB1 from the Leal Bros in Corpus Christi. It also shows love to our Chi-Town brothers of Independent CC with their Dulce 65 Impala. It's a must buy!





The magazine can also be purchased online at Amazon.com. Click the magazine cover to order it from Amazon.


----------

